# Learning Indonesian



## maxdive (Feb 16, 2015)

For all you Expats who are currently living in Indonesia or thinking of coming here. The Government is trying to impose a new law that makes it mandatory for expats in certain positions to have a minimum language test for Bahasa Indonesian. This is more for the people who will be working in the field or in positions where they are transferring technology to the locals through direct interaction and work. This will put a big dent in the number of expats being allowed to work in Indonesia if the law passes.


----------



## adi_kurniawan (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Maxdive

Just straight to the point. Indonesia is an islands country, just let u know that we have hundreds race and each race could be have more than 1 language. Yes, its right we have Bahasa Indonesia, but for daily live we could use local language or in your case u should learn by doing naturally or have some friends with local.

Feel free for ask bro. Im Adi and u can ask me daily slank/conversation
U can contact me at FB with Adi Kurniawan Hidajat


----------

